# urtw0: unknown RTL8187L type: 0x8000000



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2011)

Trying about a year now, but my box is impossible to detect my wifi.

[cmd=]dmesg | grep "urtw"[/cmd]


```
urtw0: <vendor 0x0bda product 0x8187, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus3
urtw0: unknown RTL8187L type: 0x8000000
urtw0: rtl8187l rf rtl8225u hwrev none
```

My /boot/loader.conf


```
if_urtw_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

My /etc/rc.conf


```
wlans_urtw0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

My [cmd=]ifconfig -a[/cmd]


```
urtw0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:15:af:1a:ab:c6
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
	status: associated
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:15:af:1a:ab:c6
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
	ssid "" channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g)
	country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
	txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 450 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250
	roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5 protmode CTS roaming MANUAL bintval 0
```

What I missed? Should work!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2011)

The unknown type error might not be a problem, just a warning.

WEP, CCMP, and TKIP should all be in the GENERIC kernel, don't need to be loaded unless you've got a custom kernel without them.

You don't show /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.  Otherwise, looks like it's working.  Does
`% ifconfig wlan0 list scan`
show any access points?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2011)

I use custom kernel but I have them as option on it

MYKERNEL

```
# Wireless NIC cards
device		wlan		# 802.11 support
options 	IEEE80211_DEBUG	# enable debug msgs
options 	IEEE80211_AMPDU_AGE # age frames in AMPDU reorder q's
options 	IEEE80211_SUPPORT_MESH	# enable 802.11s draft support
device		wlan_wep	# 802.11 WEP support
device		wlan_ccmp	# 802.11 CCMP support
device		wlan_tkip	# 802.11 TKIP support
device		wlan_amrr	# AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
```

My /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={
  ssid="Ember's Network"
  scan_ssid=1
  proto=WPA
  pairwise=CCMP TKIP
  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
  psk="freebsd8"
}
```
just copied it from here and changed the key.

ifconfig wlan0 list scan

```
SSID/MESH ID    BSSID              CHAN RATE   S:N     INT CAPS
awmn-7817       00:02:6f:38:0a:95    2    1M  47:38   100 E   
OTE             00:15:56:b5:df:ef    6   54M  77:68   100 EPSB
```
The same networks see my iphone too. That's means that woorking? Why say no carrier?
PS: I want to make it as access point for my iphone.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2011)

Wpa_supplicant is for wireless _clients_. If you want to set up an access point using FreeBSD you need to use hostapd(8).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2011)

A! ok! I will read it right now. I was not knowing this. I am completely noob on networks!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2011)

My /etc/hostapd.conf

```
interface=urtw0
driver=urtw
logger_syslog=3
logger_syslog_level=3
logger_stdout=3
logger_stdout_level=3
debug=3
dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump
ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd
ctrl_interface_group=0
ssid=Ember's Network
macaddr_acl=0
auth_algs=3
eapol_key_index_workaround=0
own_ip_addr=192.168.0.1
wpa=1
wpa_passphrase=freebsd8wifi
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK WPA-EAP
wpa_pairwise=TKIP CCMP
```

But tells me that cannot understand the second line with the driver.
Also remove wpa_supplicant.conf or I need it?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think you need that line. And yes, you can remove wpa_supplicant.conf.

Handbook: 31.3.5 FreeBSD Host Access Points


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2011)

OK. I removed wpa_supplicant.conf file.
According this I changed /etc/hostapd.conf file to


```
interface=wlan0
debug=1
ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
ssid=Ember's Network
wpa=1
wpa_passphrase=freebsd8wifi
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
wpa_pairwise=CCMP TKIP
```

But:

/etc/rc.d/hostapd forcestart

```
Starting hostapd.
Configuration file: /etc/hostapd.conf
1 errors found in configuration file '/etc/hostapd.conf'
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2011)

It's probably tripping on the quote (') in the SSID's name.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2011)

No. I deleted the quote but returned me the same error


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't see anything wrong with it. It looks exactly the same as in the handbook. If you copy and pasted it there might be some trailing (non-printable ASCII) characters attached?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeap. I made copy / paste. I will write it again and I will post the result.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 17, 2011)

You can always test a script by running it like `sh -x /etc/rc.d/whatever` and `sh -xv /etc/rc.d/whatever` remember ..


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2011)

> I can't see anything wrong with it. It looks exactly the same as in the handbook. If you copy and pasted it there might be some trailing (non-printable ASCII) characters attached


You had right!
Now:

```
Starting hostapd.
Configuration file: /etc/hostapd.conf
bsd_init: interface wlan0  does not existbsd driver initialization failed.
rmdir[ctrl_interface]: No such file or directory
```

I guess I must add driver line.
I tried driver=bsd or driver=urtw but didn't work!



> You can always test a script by running it like sh -x /etc/rc.d/whatever and sh -xv /etc/rc.d/whatever remember ..


I am thinking to create a simple script to restart network. etc/rc.d/whatever restart everytime can be done easier


----------



## tingo (Jan 18, 2011)

For me, `# /etc/rc.d/netif restart` works for restarting the network on a FreeBSD machine. YMMV.


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 18, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> You had right!
> Now:
> 
> ```
> ...



That means you didn't create the virtual interface (wlan0) before starting the hostapd. Try this:
`# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev urtw0 wlanmode ap`
`# hostapd -B /etc/hostapd.conf`


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 18, 2011)

[cmd=]ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev urtw0 wlanmode ap[/cmd]
Return to me:

```
ifconfig: create: bad value
```


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 18, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev urtw0 wlanmode ap
> Return to me:
> 
> ```
> ...



Well, I've just read the urtw code a bit, seems like urtw(4) does NOT support hostapd mode currently. So you're out of luck with that device anyways.. if you really want to give some untested hack a try, have a look at kern/153454.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a good reason that I never made it. Ok. I will wait an update of the driver that will support hostapd. For now is solved.


----------

